# Way Past My Bedtime



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko out doing late shopping he should be in bed well hes home now asleep lol and he had a little nap while in the shop.


As you can see I love pringles soo much lol just joking they were on a sale.
Coke has to go in the shopping cart lol.Petshop tommorow to get Tiko seeds and maybe a new toy.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, how cute is he!! With his little soccer ball flight suit , lol


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Before I saw the caption, I was thinking Rocko must really love Pringles.  I just love his crest!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Before I saw the caption, I was thinking Rocko must really love Pringles.  I just love his crest!


Haha lol No Rocko dosent like pringles but he will take a little nibble.One day I was eating pizza and he jumped on the pizza tray and was eating the sauce lol and then flew back to the top of the couch and ate.I love his crest too he has it up very high he must have been excited to get out for a drive lol.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Oh, how cute is he!! With his little soccer ball flight suit , lol


Thanks Loki will be next to get a flightsuit.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I always enjoy pics of Rocko and his adventures. I think it's great you take him so many places. He leads an interesting life that's for sure.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> I always enjoy pics of Rocko and his adventures. I think it's great you take him so many places. He leads an interesting life that's for sure.


Thanks can I ask you a question? Do you know how I can make a professional video of me training Rocko and Loki just to put up on my website to get people interested.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Aww bless him on his shopping trip, he definitely has some great adventures and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That flight suit is too cute!!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Everyone


----------

